# Pocket Fisherman is back!



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

The Pocket Fisherman is back! Yes. Ronco has brought it back. I wanted one of these so bad when I was a kid but, I could not afford it. I have been looking for one off and on for years and ran onto the web site tonight. I'm gonna order one because I still want one.
https://www.pocketfisherman.com/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My dad had one. I think it was a gift to him. I never really thought it was all that cool; YMMV.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

JustCliff said:


> I'm gonna order one because I still want one.
> https://www.pocketfisherman.com/


Let us know what the final price is...

I don't trust any site that asks for my credit card info BEFORE telling me what the final purchase price will be ($9.95 is just for S&H for the "30 Day Trial")


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

That got me too. no actual price. Even when they were on TV that had a price stated. I remember them being the Popeil pocket fisherman though, same company maybe?

That said, I have never seen or used one, that I can remember anyway. I'm sure somewhere along the line someone had one though. I wonder about line capacity and castability. I am NOT knocking them!!! I personally just have never tried one and would be interested in a fisherperson's review. Let us know after you get it, how it performs over, say, a collapsible travel pole.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Don't waste your time!*

I just called the number from the web site. The recording will ask you questions and lead you on an on about all kinds of b.s. sales. Then they will tell you to call a different number which carries on in the same way and wants your name. That is where I quit.

I think the whole ad is a come on. I do not believe they are selling the pocket fisherman at all.

The site says that the Pocket Fisherman costs 19.95 plus shipping and handling. They want all your information up front. Nope, I don't do business this way. I can imagine being charged way too much for shipping and handling.

Charletans!

My guess is that we would all do better looking around in the stores at the TV specialty goods.

They do have a customer service number that I will call to get the information, but that office is closed right now. I will call M-F, 8 to 5. Customer Service Call toll-free 1-800-486-1806. When someone has one of these horribly rigged sales pages, I am sure to pursue to the end, and then not buy one! I will call their customer service and let them know how much their web page and their order number suck!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I understand not wanting to jump through hoops on a web site like that. It can be ordered through Amazon for a decent price and as usual free shipping on orders over $35.
http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Fisherman-Spin-Casting-Outfit/dp/B000HDKOHY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1B88JN3KSYYPNHFBYMXP


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Aw crap. I was hoping it was the real thing.I loved mine!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a couple of the "clones" from amazon last fall. Think I paid like $18 each with free amazon prime shipping.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

How did they do?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall can get em on ebay to. I had one years ago, worked really well. Gonna get a few more, good fer river fishin with lots a tree's round, in the canoe an fer packin inta a couple a small lakes where ya don't wanna big pole.

Are they as good as a regular fishin rig? Naw, but they got there place to! I thin be nice ta have one in the truck case I wanna stop on the way home. Regular pole always get busted in there some how.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

It will work well for ice fishing..


----------



## jamesjohnson (Feb 19, 2014)

I have three fishing poles that collapse down to about 10 inches, have nice mini spinning reel. Used them on the motorcycle when taking long trips, always packed two. Bought them about 20 years ago and think they cost about $25.00 each. I've been really happy with them. They are out in my RV, but will check for 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## jamesjohnson (Feb 19, 2014)

Names / Info if anyone is interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> It will work well for ice fishing..


I think 99% of them sold in North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, etc. were all used for that purpose.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I just called the number from the web site...


Warning. Not all "Toll Free" numbers are free. Some will charge you $$$$ per minute.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Woody said:


> How did they do?


used them a couple of times just to check them out and see if they worked. On a scale of 1-10 I'd give them a 6 or 6.5 Okay for live bait fishing but not so great for casting artificial bait. they're a little loose but for a BOB or emergency kit they'd be okay.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I still have mine


----------

